# Finley's defense



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Did you see the way Kobe was roasting Mike in the 4th? Ya'll have been hyping Finley defense on year long. While I do think that he is the best defender the Mavs have, he was no match against Kobe last night. That's the true test of a great player, how well they play against the best. 
Kobe toyed with him, it was almost like he wasnt even there at times. He'd beat him with the first step and pull up, or drive and dish. He'd back him down in the post and rise for the jumper. Being the best defender on a team that is known for its poor defense isn't much to brag about.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Couple things IV

Im not a big Mavs fan but it seems your trying to rub it in their faces a little. To say Finley is a bad defender is one thing but that last sentence seemed like it was pushing it.

Finley is not their best defender by any stretch of the imagination. Just to name some names Bell,Najera(sp), Griffen are better defenders. Finley is somewhere along the lines of an average to slightly above average defender at best.


Good win and all but you guys should of lost that game dont forget that. Dont expect the Mavs to have a drought like that to often


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> Couple things IV
> 
> Im not a big Mavs fan but it seems your trying to rub it in their faces a little. To say Finley is a bad defender is one thing but that last sentence seemed like it was pushing it.
> ...


we should have lost? whats up with that? The lakers have got more competitive zeal than any team in the NBA. They fought hard for the win. They deserved what they got.

About Finley, you're right he isnt the best defender the Mavs have but many poster here feel that he is. We've had debates about Finley's tough defense and I not convinced. 

Of course I'm gonna rub it in. That was a the greatest comeback I've ever seen. All the Mavs fans do is brag about their teams success. What wrong with me doing the same?
The Mavs have no heart; until they go see the wizard they'll always be stuck in the land of OZ.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> we should have lost? whats up with that? The lakers have got more competitive zeal than any team in the NBA. They fought hard for the win. They deserved what they got.


You should of lost because you were down by 30 at one point thats what I meant. Dallas stopped playing hard and went into a scoring drought dont expect that to happen often.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

When Kobe gets in his groove just like most GREAT players its hard to stop him. Finley's inability to shut KOBE down all of a sudden makes him a poor defender. Discussion like this always makes me wonder if some of you guys even REALLY watch basketball to make the statements you do.

By the way Nash was guarding him mostly down the stretch of that game


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> When Kobe gets in his groove just like most GREAT players its hard to stop him. Finley's inability to shut KOBE down all of a sudden makes him a poor defender. Discussion like this always makes me wonder if some of you guys even REALLY watch basketball to make the statements you do.
> 
> By the way Nash was guarding him mostly down the stretch of that game


Note; this was posted because a few weeks ago DragnSmk1 and I were talking about how he thinks Finley is such a great defender. While I do think that Finley is a good defender he is far from great. I judge great players by how they play against other great players, Finley doesn't measure up. And yeah, I really watch basketball I watched Finley and Nash get roasted in the 4th!


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

finley is way over rated


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevenash</b>!
> finley is way over rated


It is impossible for you to say that. If anything he is way underrated. Back up your claim. Break it down so that everyone can understand what you talking about how hes so overrated


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> It is impossible for you to say that. If anything he is way underrated. Back up your claim. Break it down so that everyone can understand what you talking about how hes so overrated


you tell me how he is underated?

here how he is overated. He is a good defender but doesnt defend well against great scorers. check the numbers in big games or "like you say" watch the games. After watching the game Friday night how can you defend this guys defensive ability. overated!


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

there are only a few guys in the game who can stop great scorers in this league. First, What about Kobe's first 3 quarters of that game??? From what i was seeing, the person that was guarding kobe (Remember taht the Mavs play a zone, meaning that there is not one single guy who is guarding kobe, which just adds to the pile of why this post doesnt make much sense), was creating turnovers, and kept him to 6 points in 3 quarters. pretty good defense if you ask me (btw, it was griffen that was guarding kobe for most the game, except in the 4th quarter).
Secondly, as i just mentioned, it was not only Finley that was guarding Kobe. Who did kobe hit that last turnaround jumper on? Nick VanExel. 

The point of this post is useless. All you want to do is dump on a player who had a bad game and missed the final shot. It happens. Michael Finley has been an allstar in 2 of the last 3 years, he had enough pride in his country to actually show up for the WBC's (which kobe did not), and is just a good guy (never been in any trouble with the media or anything). The fact that you feel you have the need to rag on him only because you are insecure in your own team is not respectful at all. Its downright stupid.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> you tell me how he is underated?
> ...


After watching the game Friday night. SO what about it. And sir you are wrong I have watched Finley and the Mavericks for a very long time and no he doesnt get lit up in big games or anything. He had 1 bad quarter and now hes overrated. Please


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> there are only a few guys in the game who can stop great scorers in this league. First, What about Kobe's first 3 quarters of that game??? From what i was seeing, the person that was guarding kobe (Remember taht the Mavs play a zone, meaning that there is not one single guy who is guarding kobe, which just adds to the pile of why this post doesnt make much sense), was creating turnovers, and kept him to 6 points in 3 quarters. pretty good defense if you ask me (btw, it was griffen that was guarding kobe for most the game, except in the 4th quarter).
> Secondly, as i just mentioned, it was not only Finley that was guarding Kobe. Who did kobe hit that last turnaround jumper on? Nick VanExel.
> 
> The point of this post is useless. All you want to do is dump on a player who had a bad game and missed the final shot. It happens. Michael Finley has been an allstar in 2 of the last 3 years, he had enough pride in his country to actually show up for the WBC's (which kobe did not), and is just a good guy (never been in any trouble with the media or anything). The fact that you feel you have the need to rag on him only because you are insecure in your own team is not respectful at all. Its downright stupid.


why would you even post that last sentence. LINE STRIKE.

lets work our way from the bottom to the top. 
insecure, we'll my team is the three time defending champs. there are no insecurities.

If you care anything about winning you know that showing up in the first three quarters and then being absent in the 4th does you no good. So hooray for the Mavs they won 3 out of 4 quarters, No Hooray the Lakers because they won when it mattered.

Yep Kobe hit that final turn around on NVE, but he gained the momentum while Finley was guarding him. How many times did he drive right past Finley, or completely back him down for an easy lay up. What is good defense now a days?

3 Quarters like you said, the Mavs play a zone, but down the stretch they were trying to guard Kobe with one player. He would get cleared up and create space to either score or drop off an easy dunk for Shaq. 

Hogey you amaze me. This post wasn't for you. It was intend for the person who I have debated Finley defense before. Why are you so heated. Shouldn't you be in the Memphis forum sobbing over the Grizz?


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> why would you even post that last sentence. LINE STRIKE.
> ...



I didn't see the game but I know that the Mavs needed that to happen early in the season. They now know that there are no safe leads in this game. I don't think this will happen again this year to the Mavs


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> why would you even post that last sentence. LINE STRIKE.
> ...


alright, we'll work from the top to bottom this time 

First, if you arent insecure in your team, why do you feel the need to brag and shove this win in the faces of Dallas fans, especially in thier own forum?!? you're right, maybe you arent insecure in your team, maybe you're insecure somewhere else....

again, nobody is going to offer any defense for the Mav's 4th quarter breakdown. It was completely their fault. They could have prevented it, but they didnt.

The Mavs played thier zone during the entire 4 quarters. If Kobe and Shaw were being checked one-on-one, would they have had their wide open 3's at the end of the game? No. The mavs were running a zone during the fourth quarter. There was no one player responsible for Kobe's blowing up.

Which brings me to my next point. Why is it when Kobe has an excellent game, busting out unguardable moves, that you now blame someone's defense??? if i made a post in the lakers forum saying that if Griffen was in the game instead of finley, the mavs would have won easily, you would be the first to tell me that Kobe is unstoppable when he gets in a zone like that. MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!! either hes unstoppable (which i can agree with) or he took advantage of bad defense... (btw, unstoppable even makes more sense, considering the first 3 quarters of the game...).

The point of forums is for many people to congregate and discuss things. If you dont like me jumping into an argument, maybe personal messaging is better suited for you.

and yes i post in the memphis forum as well, sobbing as much as i can over their win last night. we are an outstanding 3-18 on the season but hey, we took your lakers to overtime even with shaq  

and i stand by my final line in my previous post.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

When a player gets in a groove, you need to play him physical. Finley and the Mavs got away from that. It was not Finely getting roasted. The whole team was. NVE was guarding him for parts of the 4th, and yeah he blew by him. That is when you have to get in front of him. And if you foul, foul him, make it hard. I hope the Mavs learned their lesson, or get a Charles Oakley who can teach them this at least. Look at the Knicks when they had Mason and Oak, guys drove. They went after them HARD... even if it meant a Foul 2.

-Petey


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> First, if you arent insecure in your team, why do you feel the need to brag and shove this win in the faces of Dallas fans, especially in thier own forum?!?


Bragging when your team wins shows pride in your team victory no insecurity, and in this case I would think that overcoming a 30pt comeback issues some boasting.


> maybe you arent insecure in your team, maybe you're insecure somewhere else....


:laugh: C'mon playa. You dont know me so you would you whether do or dont get mines, but rest assure she is laying over there right now, with the phat taddies!:laugh:




> The Mavs played thier zone during the entire 4 quarters. If Kobe and Shaw were being checked one-on-one, would they have had their wide open 3's at the end of the game? No. The mavs were running a zone during the fourth quarter. There was no one player responsible for Kobe's blowing up.


as far as the three's Shaw would still get open looks because it takes more than one player to check Kobe or Shaq.



> Which brings me to my next point. Why is it when Kobe has an excellent game, busting out unguardable moves, that you now blame someone's defense???


Consider that we are talking about basketball meaning when one player has the ball at least one player on the other team has to try and prevent him from scoring. I dont know how many times youre gonna ask me this, but "Finley defense" had everything to do with prior post that you had nothing to do with. Finley was isolated one on one with Kobe 3 or 4 time in the 4th quarter and he didnt stop him once. True Kobe roasted the whole team, I would expect the best defender to step up and play him tough instead of getting roasted on a few plays and then backing off. Sometimes to have to take charge, Finley didnt because he couldnt.



> MAKE UP YOUR MIND!!! either hes unstoppable (which i can agree with) or he took advantage of bad defense... (btw, unstoppable even makes more sense, considering the first 3 quarters of the game...).


Okay I've made up my mind. he is unstoppable and doesnt an unstoppable player continue to score whether the greatest defender is checking him or the worst defender ever is checking. So how it that an either or question?
you said it unstoppable


> (which i can agree with)


right? 



> The point of forums is for many people to congregate and discuss things. If you dont like me jumping into an argument, maybe personal messaging is better suited for you.


Oh no! dont get me wrong at all. I dont hate anyone. This is fun. I dont know what I'd do with out you



> and yes i post in the memphis forum as well, sobbing as much as i can over their win last night. we are an outstanding 3-18 on the season but hey, we took your lakers to overtime even with shaq
> 
> and i stand by my final line in my previous post.


Well at least you've got something to be happy about, didnt Memphis win there last game?
No hard feelings


----------

